# Restoring deleted texts on 5S



## robertab66 (Jan 30, 2017)

I have an iPhone 5S. I sent a video in a text to a friend. No problems sending it. However, every prior text I had sent to that friend was deleted. How can I restore my text conversations with that friend? Texts to other contacts were not deleted. I have not been backing up to iTunes or the Cloud.


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

robertab66 said:


> I have an iPhone 5S. I sent a video in a text to a friend. No problems sending it. However, every prior text I had sent to that friend was deleted. How can I restore my text conversations with that friend? Texts to other contacts were not deleted. I have not been backing up to iTunes or the Cloud.


There are 3 wats you could try to recover deleted texts;
Restore from a iPhone backup
Restore from a iTunes backup
Restore using commercial software


----------

